# Its April, where are the changes?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

New policies, SOL and point test was to be announced in April. Any news about it?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

none yet. this was a long weekend for everyone. i guess they resume work on tuesday..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think they will announce at the end of this month. Lets see.....


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

So DIAC has not given any specific dates for changes?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No, nothing. i wont be surprised if nothing comes out in april and they take out changes in May-June. DIAC is known for surprises


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> No, nothing. i wont be surprised if nothing comes out in april and they take out changes in May-June. DIAC is known for surprises


I was also thinking the same.


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

rackspace said:


> I was also thinking the same.


I guess Government Officers are the same whichever country you live in.

I always thought that Malaysian Government Officers (no matter what sector) are the SLOWEST and laziest bunch of people ever to exist... and I thought that Australia (and other western countries) Government officers are efficient and first class....

Errrr.... Guess I was wrong


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Britain has changed its visa policies today.
And I heard, they updated their website... right on time ... on 00:01, April 6


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I just came across a document, in which it was stated suggestions are gathering and new policy on GSM point table and the department will report to government as an out come of this in May,2010. 

Thus i believe May will be the month when new changes will be introduced & most probably implemented in the Month of June or July. I think from 1st July with the start of new financial year. 


Regards,

Arshad


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came across a document, in which it was stated suggestions are gathering and new policy on GSM point table and the department will report to government as an out come of this in May,2010.
> 
> ...


So, let's see how they slaughter us in May


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came across a document, in which it was stated suggestions are gathering and new policy on GSM point table and the department will report to government as an out come of this in May,2010.
> 
> ...


link to document?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Here is the link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test-discussion.pdf


----------



## jasan (Mar 17, 2010)

*changes by apr 30*

Hi
as I saw on immi.gov changes are expected to be out by april 30 (very clearly stated by diac) and the implementation will take place my mid 2010 or 1 july as my other colleagues suggested....


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

For your kind information, I came to know a tentative SOL and Worst is majority of ICT seems to be removed. Have a look at.

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/WWF_strategy.pdf

Australian immigration changes update: Draft SOL released by Skills Australia

Regards,


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

wow, this pdf is huge ...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> For your kind information, I came to know a tentative SOL and Worst is majority of ICT seems to be removed. Have a look at.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is a alarming news, most of ICT professions currently in CSL are not their, so what they are looking for only Managers like Canada.

Will this change can impact on current CSL applications with DIAC.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Its mid April, lets see what happens till end of the month. 
this list is not full and final.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is not an actual list, all these occupation contains NZ codes, so don't worry and pray for the best and still 17 days remaining


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> This is not an actual list, all these occupation contains NZ codes, so don't worry and pray for the best and still 17 days remaining


DIAC is never on time...so its not necessary that it wll come in the APR end..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> DIAC is never on time...so its not necessary that it wll come in the APR end..


What will happen if we get SS and apply before mid 10, any idea?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Best bet is to wait and watch..


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

3 days to go ?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

2 days to go.

wonder when they'll going to update the list?? in morning or at the end of the day (Australia time)


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

well! Skills Australia has already published the proposed list. 
Now I want to know about other changes like point system and exact date of new SOL implementation.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> well! Skills Australia has already published the proposed list.
> Now I want to know about other changes like point system and exact date of new SOL implementation.


What about new priority processing list, when it will be anounced?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Priority processing through CSL will be cancelled. New priority for visa types has already been announced.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

rackspace,.

Man where are you getting these news from? Can you post the links as well.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

many changes was announced at immi.gov.au on Feb 8 in shape of dozen of PDF Files.
check those.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rackspace,
WickP's question is valid.
If below mentioned quote is from 8th Feb 2010's Pdf , all members already know it.........as u r posting this in month of April, we expected some new stuff is updated yesterday/today. 


rackspace said:


> Priority processing through CSL will be cancelled. New priority for visa types has already been announced.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

have you yourself read the PDFs?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

those were temp changes. the CSL is being revoked, they r coming up with new list, since CSL is going, the priority fr processing would be changed as well. the feb 8th changes were temporary, a few of them but they did announce the CSL would go and MODL points would no longer be valid etc etc.. 
they have come up with SMP in priority 2 but no state migration plan is in place. that is to come out too anytime now..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Read it numerous times, what is the latest news??
We know the CSL is going to be cancelled and there are still no updates on immi site regarding this. :ranger:
If u have any specific update, pls share it with us along with the link. :focus: 


rackspace said:


> have you yourself read the PDFs?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Priority processing through CSL will be cancelled. New priority for visa types has already been announced.


Hi,
I hope it is not like that, the reference of Priority processing u quoted is old, after new SOL new PP is expected. 

What will be priority number of mine, currently it is no.3, SS with CSL, what it will after the scrap of CSL.

Do u remember the MODL .. all the applicants who lodge their application before they scrap it can still acquire their bonus points...I think it will also be the case in CSL... they will finish processing all applicants who's job is on the list... Wish it will be like that.. but I am certain that their will be new PP list soon.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

lets wait for one more day and see whats their in the list??

please note that only new SOL is expected to be released - that's it (see question 4 for details). there is no news of priority processing changes at least in this month. and the people who will log their application before july will not be affected by the changes (see question 12)

link to doc: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-sol.pdf

hope this clarifies.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Read it numerous times, what is the latest news??
> We know the CSL is going to be cancelled


Whats the new news?? There is no new news. Who said there is new news?
You acted surprise when I said CSL will be revoked.



Gaurav said:


> If below mentioned quote is from 8th Feb 2010's Pdf , all members already know it.........


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

rackspace said:


> Whats the new news?? There is no new news. Who said there is new news?
> You acted surprise when I said CSL will be revoked.


well guys chill out, cause ICC T20 Cricket World Cup is also starting on 30th April :eyebrowsif you're cricket fan) 

enjoy cricket world cup and new SOL on the same day :tea:


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Ya. Australia lost against Zimbabwe in practice match.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

this is what diac has updated on their site, instead of new SOL List :crutch::canada: :



> Update on announcement of New Skilled Occupations List
> 
> The Government is considering the report from Skills Australia containing their Skilled Occupation List. An announcement and publication of the new Skilled Occupation List for Migration purposes will be made in May.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

WICKP,
Though DIAC has failed to bring any change in April, u have made changes on www.beupdate.co.uk 
Why have u removed ur timeline there??? :confused2: 
Finally u got ur grant letter from ACS????? M waiting for my ACS results...hope it gets finalised soon :ranger:


wickp said:


> this is what diac has updated on their site, instead of new SOL List :crutch::canada: :


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

gaurav,

now you can see my timeline in april link, i assumed that my acs application was submitted in the start of april (from ACS email received yesterday mentioning my case status: still to be allocated)

wonder what code acs will give us new or old?? my guess is they will us the old code since the latest codes are still under consideration by DIAC.


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

*yeah, cnt believe it*

just cant believe that GENERAL is not accepted anymore. i just got pretty good on that. feeling so depressed.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> those were temp changes. the CSL is being revoked, they r coming up with new list, since CSL is going, the priority fr processing would be changed as well. the feb 8th changes were temporary, a few of them but they did announce the CSL would go and MODL points would no longer be valid etc etc..
> they have come up with SMP in priority 2 but no state migration plan is in place. that is to come out too anytime now..


Hi Anj,

Then after the scrap of CSL, what will be the future of state sponsership applicants in CSL, will they keep getting priority number 3 in process till all CSL related applications are finished or what?

Thx!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

WickP,
Why ur application is submitted o ACS in april????? Is it ur agent's mistake??
m also wondering what ASCO CODE will be given to us????? 
The sooner we get ACS results prior new SOL implementation the better.




wickp said:


> gaurav,
> 
> now you can see my timeline in april link, i assumed that my acs application was submitted in the start of april (from ACS email received yesterday mentioning my case status: still to be allocated)
> 
> wonder what code acs will give us new or old?? my guess is they will us the old code since the latest codes are still under consideration by DIAC.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

cizeca said:


> just cant believe that GENERAL is not accepted anymore. i just got pretty good on that. feeling so depressed.


what do you mean by General is not accepted any more?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> WickP,
> Why ur application is submitted o ACS in april????? Is it ur agent's mistake??
> m also wondering what ASCO CODE will be given to us?????
> The sooner we get ACS results prior new SOL implementation the better.


If application was made in April, I dont think that it would be a problem.
Think about those application which were made in March before changes were announced. All these assessments will be accepted because they have to consider the assessment till their validity dates which is mostly 2 years in most of the cases.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> WickP,
> Why ur application is submitted o ACS in april????? Is it ur agent's mistake??
> m also wondering what ASCO CODE will be given to us?????
> The sooner we get ACS results prior new SOL implementation the better.


-yes it is my agent's mistake. (im assuming it was submitted in april cause yesterday's response received from acs shows that my case is still to be allocated)
-as acs is still using the old list, we'll be assigned with old occupation codes
-agree, the sooner we get our assessment the better for us (in my case had to take SS approval as well)




rackspace said:


> If application was made in April, I dont think that it would be a problem.
> Think about those application which were made in March before changes were announced.


-i think you are talking about new sol here which was expected in april, right??


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Rack/WickP,
I am expecting my ACS results by May-end
and
My concern is that if new SOL gets implements in june 2010 (ie mid 2010, not sure it's june or july) will I have to go for reassessment for ACS. (I am assuming ACS is giving me 2231-79 (oracle specialist)).

Any guess?:confused2:



wickp said:


> -yes it is my agent's mistake. (im assuming it was submitted in april cause yesterday's response received from acs shows that my case is still to be allocated)
> -as acs is still using the old list, we'll be assigned with old occupation codes
> -agree, the sooner we get our assessment the better for us (in my case had to take SS approval as well)
> 
> ...


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

No. You wont need to apply for assessment again.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

i agree with a rackspace,

i've seen the same question on the other forum, you wont need re-apply for assessment again.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Then after the scrap of CSL, what will be the future of state sponsership applicants in CSL, will they keep getting priority number 3 in process till all CSL related applications are finished or what?
> 
> Thx!


Javad, it is really difficult to say but my *guess* is :

people who will apply after mid 2010, will be affected directly.
people who have applied before mid 2010 with SS or without SS have 2 cases according to my knowledge:
they will be treated as CSL applicants and if they get approved before mid 2010, they are lucky.
If they do not get approved then SOL will come into action, if their occupation is on SOL they will be processed further, otherwise they will be taken down into the queue



But they might consider something better for SS applicants because they have a bit high priority than normal applicants.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

guys,

i've heard (from someone on other forum) that new SOL is expected to be released right after their federal budget, which is due on 11 May'10.

what is your say on this?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

wickp said:


> guys,
> 
> i've heard (from someone on other forum) that new SOL is expected to be released right after their federal budget, which is due on 11 May'10.
> 
> what is your say on this?


here, worth reading:

Budget boost to skills training for jobless | News.com.au


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Would you share the link?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Would you share the link?


link sent to you.


----------

